# 4 dudes on serious diets !



## BigAl RIP

There's 4 here that I know of . Doc , Murph , Foggy and my self . I call them diets ,but I guess they are really life changes for health reasons . 

So how you guys doing ??? I do not have a scale here in Panama but have loss another 4 " out of my waist since arriving . I figure that must be good for 20 or 30 more pounds . That should put me at about 80 -90 plus pounds so far . Actually saw my feet the other day .... That was a strange feeling . 

I can now pretty much use my right arm again even though it locks up every now and then . I think the high heat and humidity down here has really made a huge difference . I can even tell I am getting some strength back in it .


----------



## thcri RIP

42 pounds but I am at a stand still.  But not giving up as I fell much better than I did 40 pounds ago and that is worth the pain I am going through from not eating.  Need to spend more time on the treadmill and kick start things again.


----------



## tommu56

I give you guys credit!!
Ive all ways been a big guy and back in 2002-3 I wanted to go to Philmont with my son and got down to 265.
I need to get my weight back down there but cant get it through my head.
My wife is having surgery next month to help her I am hoping some good habits rub off on me. 
I grew up with Clean you plate or you cant go out and play growing.

Seriously though has any tried hypnosis for weight control? 

tom


----------



## RobsanX

I'm on South Beach, sort of. I'm following the carbs and sugar part closely, but the fat part not as well as I should. I'm still working on getting my portion size down.


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> I give you guys credit!!
> Ive all ways been a big guy and back in 2002-3 I wanted to go to Philmont with my son and got down to 265.
> I need to get my weight back down there but cant get it through my head.
> My wife is having surgery next month to help her I am hoping some good habits rub off on me.
> I grew up with Clean you plate or you cant go out and play growing.
> 
> *Seriously though has any tried hypnosis for weight control?*
> 
> tom


 
Tom I tried acupuncture and it worked well , Almost too well . I passed out cold one day from not eating .I lost a ton of weight but it did not teach me portion control . That Quick loss is not for me .
It usually takes a life threating experience to really get you motivated . I have always been super active and my weight never held me back....Even with having only half a heart did not make me change my eating habits Until .....In my case it was coming off a ATV and wiping out my shoulder that finally did it . I have a fused back too and can only use my right arm to do my personal business without the need of a tiolet aid extension . Yea ,,,I know .... I am a wreck .Want to guess which shoulder I wiped out ??? Thats right ,my right one ...The thought of having someone wipe my ass scared the hell outta me . I started losing weight seriously in November of last year and never looked back . Right now I am in the tropics and sweat like crazy so i can eat pretty much what I want and still lose weight . When I hit the states again its right back on my strict diet of 1200 calories a day and lots of excerise . Its never easy to finally decide to get started but in my case it was lose weight or die . It made my decision much easier .Looking back ,that ATV accident was the best thing that ever happened to me.It saved my life ...


----------



## fogtender

Well down about 32 pounds so far, with the summer here and a chance to now ride my bike around Lake Hood in Anchorage.  Should start gettng toned up a bit as well!

Going through the prostate cancer treatments for the duration I figured I would have lost weight, and my eating was nil, but because of no energy from the radiation, I wasn't able to get any exercise at all, just getting out of a recliner was a massive effort.  Had to roll on my side and get out on my knees.  Doctor told me "after" the treatments that if I were to get cut open, it would look as if I was full of kanker sores... Been a while since November but gettng the strength back now to get out and move around more. 

Funny how they forget to mention some of the little side effects before they nuke you!

Anyway, should be knocking some more pounds off now that I am more mobile! Target is about 200 and that will be pretty solid, be about 90 to go!

Would suggest you guys that are over 40 and haven't done a PSA blood test, or any other cancer screening, you really should look into gettng one!

Since November have been cutting way down on the carb. intake, limiting them to about fifteen grams a day.  Once the sugar gets out of the system the hunger part isn't much of an issue and easy to deal with the amount of intake.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got mine done last week Foggy. .35 I believe was the result. Doctor lady wrote perfect on my test results. Been watching the salt and maintaining 220-225 for weight for the last 2 years. Need to walk more although the wife keeps me pretty busy around here.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Been watching the salt and maintaining 220-225 for weight for the last 2 years.


 
 Ok , On behalf of all fat guys everywhere . I hate you !!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey they shrunk me down to 193  in the hospitals in 2007. Wife gives me shit about being over 200. I am a big guy over 6 ft. 1 " tall so 225 is a lot better than 250 plus like I used to weigh. Doc's don't fuss about my weight so I don't worry too much about it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Hey they shrunk me down to 193 in the hospitals in 2007. Wife gives me shit about being over 200. I am a big guy over 6 ft. 1 " tall so 225 is a lot better than 250 plus like I used to weigh. Doc's don't fuss about my weight so I don't worry too much about it.


 
 Sorry man ... This is a class action thing and we still have to hate you no matter how much we like you . 
Does that make sense ??? 


If it does , I need more Rum ....


----------



## thcri RIP

RobsanX said:


> I'm on South Beach, sort of. I'm following the carbs and sugar part closely, but the fat part not as well as I should. I'm still working on getting my portion size down.




Rob,

Get to watching your portions as fast as you can.  It may do more for you then watching carbs.

Top half of your plate is your greens.  You can have as much as you want.

1/4 of your plate is your starchy vegetables and breads.  The size of a deck of cards each meal.

1/4 of your plate is your meats.  The size of the palm of your hand.


If at a diner and your waiter brings to much.  Ask for a doggy bag right away and remove anything larger than the portions above.  Don't wait until the end for your doggy bag as you will eat everything.

It hurts the stomach at first but after a few days not bad.  Another thing I do is I park my truck about a block away from work everyday.  This way you get some walking in.  Ride your bike/walk every night for 30 minutes.


That is just for starters.  And one other thing, bashing the conservatives here doesn't help you lose weight.


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Rob,
> 
> And one other thing, bashing the conservatives here doesn't help you lose weight.


 
 But that does make them want to kick the shit outta you and that is kinda a diet aid ,,,,I guess .

Sorry man , You left that one wide open ....


----------



## muleman RIP

You are starting to really hurt my ego Al! Feel like I am being discriminated against. Boo Hoo!!


----------



## fogtender

muleman said:


> Got mine done last week Foggy. .35 I believe was the result. Doctor lady wrote perfect on my test results. Been watching the salt and maintaining 220-225 for weight for the last 2 years. Need to walk more although the wife keeps me pretty busy around here.




That is great! Anything below 1.0 is great!

Like Al said though, sorry about you being bolimic


----------



## muleman RIP

That does it! You guys want to make sport of my weight is not funny! I am going to go make myself an ice cream sundae and post pictures of it!


----------



## AndyM

I lost 75 pounds three years ago, but had since gained 35 of it back.

I've started watching food and exercise again and have lost 15 pounds in the past six weeks... still a ways to go though.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> That does it! You guys want to make sport of my weight is not funny! I am going to go make myself an ice cream sundae and post pictures of it!


 Can you make mine with the little nuts and candies  sprinkles    on it ? Thanks Buddy !


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> Can you make mine with the little nuts and candies  sprinkles    on it ? Thanks Buddy !



Yeah, then he is going to go throwup after eating it! The curse of the skinny people! LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Here you go! Eat your heart out name callers!Had to use a fresh strawberry in place of cherries. Caramel and chocolate syrup with whipped cream! Pretty darn good too!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Here you go! Eat your heart out name callers!Had to use a fresh strawberry in place of cherries. Caramel and chocolate syrup with whipped cream! Pretty darn good too!


 
Yep , I bet old Mule is so skinny he does not even have a decent butt crack !


----------



## muleman RIP

I have shrunk so much I have to wear suspenders anymore. Hardly any butt left for a belt to work right.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good job guys!

From a photo standpoint, I can say that I have noticed Doc is thinner from the pics of the FF meet and ones he posted on the cooking forum in _the apron_ thread.

Can't say I've seen any other pics of you all since your weight losses, but nonetheless.. it's good to hear you all are getting healthier and feeling better about yourselves.

"Going on a diet" doesn't work. Changing your lifestyle altogether does.
If you find something that works for you, stick with it, and enjoy the occasional treat.
Life isn't over if you can't have chocolate cake or Whoppers regularly, they'll still be around.

As for me, I am down 22 lbs now since my gall bladder surgery, and like Al the clothes are fitting different.
I need to hit Macy's soon and invest in some new jeans that I can't pull down without unzipping lol
Losing the curvey parts of me isn't something I want to happen, but somehow I do feel better.

144.5 lbs now, down from 166.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'm sorry PG , I thought you had seen the latest change in me . Heres a before and after .


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL


----------



## Doc

I'm hanging in there but not loosing like I'd like to.  I have lost 16 so far, and seem to be stuck.  My new blood pressure med has a side effect of weight gain .. I think it's simply stopping me from loosing or I'm at a plateau and stuck for now.  I've been here for to long now.  I'm keeping on keeping on so I do expect results to change soon.  
I have to take it off slow, as doing it fast simply means it will come back on fast.  As others have said I realize it is a life change not a diet.  
Anybody else notice that Monday's are the worst weigh in day?  I never weigh myself on the weekends since my schedule changes ...so that means Monday I'll be up a pound or two and have to start off the week working that pound off AGAIN!   I think I've lost that pound every week for the past month.  To bad it does not count overall.


----------



## thcri RIP

I think all of us should keep this thread going.  A little contest between all.  I hit a plateau and it is killing me.  It has been about 4 weeks now with no loss what so ever.  Today I stepped on the scale and I was 5 pounds lighter than yesterday morning.  I wish the weather would cooperate as it is way too cold and rainy to go outside and run or ride bike.


----------



## Melensdad

I just ate cheesecake.

English toffee cheesecake.  

With whip cream.


----------



## fogtender

Melensdad said:


> I just ate cheesecake.
> 
> English toffee cheesecake.
> 
> With whip cream.


 
I think I heard some hardening of some arteries from that post....


----------



## thcri RIP

Melensdad said:


> I just ate cheesecake.
> 
> English toffee cheesecake.
> 
> With whip cream.



Question here Bob.  Melon has Type I diabetes I think?   What you ate is something she cannot.  How does she handle others eating what she can't?  Does it bother her or do you eat like that when she is not around?


----------



## fogtender

thcri said:


> I think all of us should keep this thread going. A little contest between all. I hit a plateau and it is killing me. It has been about 4 weeks now with no loss what so ever. Today I stepped on the scale and I was 5 pounds lighter than yesterday morning. I wish the weather would cooperate as it is way too cold and rainy to go outside and run or ride bike.


 
Not a clue, but been staying on course and no place to weigh at, so I haven't been fretting over it, but the coveralls are not getting tighter either, but a bit looser as the last week had gone by.

Riding a bike for about fourty min's a night is starting to feel better, first ride was about fifteen min's and could hardly stand the next day, now it is feeling pretty good.


----------



## Melensdad

thcri said:


> Question here Bob.  Melon has Type I diabetes I think?   What you ate is something she cannot.  How does she handle others eating what she can't?  Does it bother her or do you eat like that when she is not around?



Actually she can eat anything she wants as long as she takes an appropriate dose of insulin.  When we cook we do tend to make things with lower sugar content, use reduced carbohydrate recipes, etc.  In the case of this cheesecake it is actually dairy free (I am allergic to milk/cheese/cream) and is also carb reduced.  So she and I both ate some of this cheesecake.  Its not low calorie, but it is lower carb and reduced dairy.


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> I think all of us should keep this thread going. A little contest between all. I hit a plateau and it is killing me. It has been about 4 weeks now with no loss what so ever. Today I stepped on the scale and I was 5 pounds lighter than yesterday morning. I wish the weather would cooperate as it is way too cold and rainy to go outside and run or ride bike.


 
I agree ! Lets keep it going . Anybody else want to join in ?


----------



## Doc

I've been yoyo'ing but was at the doc's last week and I've dropped 6 pounds since I last saw him 6 weeks ago.    I was happy.  He said a pound a week is great if I can continue that pace.  I would like more / faster, but I know he's right.  
I'm in!


----------



## muleman RIP

I had jumped up 14 lbs. after the surgery but it was fluid buildup in my legs and feet. Got 9 lbs. off so far but today was the first I could bet socks on my feet. They are tight tedd stockings for fluid problems. I have been eating more vegetables and trying to cut down on the water. My meds tend to make me thirsty a lot.


----------



## Kwiens

I'll join in the fun!!

I had a partial shoulder replacement in December, 2009 called a Copeland.  During the fall I had been losing weight but I regressed in February, March and April.  I'm back on the horse again wanting/needing to lose a total of 100 pounds.  I had lost 45 but gained a few, or more, back.

Muleman, what type of surgery did you have?  Water weight can be deadly.


K


----------



## BigAl RIP

No scale here in Panama but I figure I have dropped about 5- 10 pounds a month while I been here .I was down over 57 before leaving in March when we arrived here . I would venture to guess I am down about a total of 70- 80 pounds now . I sure feel better in some ways and more lousy in others . My shoulder is feeling better ,but I think that is because I worked it so hard . The dizziness from the vertigo seems to be acting up again and I have days I walk around like a drunken sailor. The one that brothers me the most is I been getting real dizzy and passing out . They are running some test to see what the heck is going on . I wake up with a extreme headache when this happens .It could be the meds I take for my heart as maybe I do not need as strong a dose since losing weight and they are slowing my heart down too much .

Overall , its all good ....


----------



## muleman RIP

Kwiens, I had a rotator cuff repair last Friday. The fluid is an ongoing problem from a heparin allergy that about killed me in 2007. I ended up with massive clotting in my legs and lungs and was a few days from having my left leg amputated. At that time they spent 3 1/2 weeks taking 60+ lbs of fluid off me. I was wrapped up in the biggest tightest ace bandages with cotton wrap under them for longer than I want to remember.weeks with legs elevated to force fluid back from them. Not something I want to go through again so I check my weight daily and wear my stockings anytime it goes up more than 3 lbs. My weight can jump 5 lbs in a day easiuly.


----------



## fogtender

muleman said:


> Kwiens, I had a rotator cuff repair last Friday. The fluid is an ongoing problem from a heparin allergy that about killed me in 2007. I ended up with massive clotting in my legs and lungs and was a few days from having my left leg amputated. At that time they spent 3 1/2 weeks taking 60+ lbs of fluid off me. I was wrapped up in the biggest tightest ace bandages with cotton wrap under them for longer than I want to remember.weeks with legs elevated to force fluid back from them. Not something I want to go through again so I check my weight daily and wear my stockings anytime it goes up more than 3 lbs. My weight can jump 5 lbs in a day easiuly.


 
Well hope you are on the good mend now....

But I can gain five pounds from the vapors off a German Chocolate Cake within an hour.


----------



## Kwiens

muleman said:


> Kwiens, I had a rotator cuff repair last Friday. The fluid is an ongoing problem from a heparin allergy that about killed me in 2007. I ended up with massive clotting in my legs and lungs and was a few days from having my left leg amputated. At that time they spent 3 1/2 weeks taking 60+ lbs of fluid off me. I was wrapped up in the biggest tightest ace bandages with cotton wrap under them for longer than I want to remember.weeks with legs elevated to force fluid back from them. Not something I want to go through again so I check my weight daily and wear my stockings anytime it goes up more than 3 lbs. My weight can jump 5 lbs in a day easiuly.


 

Mule,

I feel your pain!!!  The excess fluid can kill you!  I assume you're on meds for water retention.  How many weeks of therapy do you have?


I had rotator cuff, slap and labrum repair surgery in August and when that didn't take care of the pain a partial shoulder replacement in December.  I think 46 is too young for a shoulder replacement.

How's therapy?  It hurt when I did mine.  And I'm finally up to 25 pounds in my bench press....yeah!!  

Wishing you a speedy recovery and a "pain-free" therapy.

K

K


----------



## fogtender

Geeze, I can remember when all us guys talked about women, now it is about parts falling off and looking at AARP related magizines...  This getting older stuff is for the birds...


----------



## muleman RIP

As I get older I have learned more ways to have fun. They just hurt a hell of a lot more! Most of my meds are cardiac related. What really hurt was the cramping from Plavix withdrawal. The docs who charge $600 for a consult never heard of it. My lady FNP told me as soon as I called her at home what the trouble was. Took one pill and was fine till I had the surgery. They never heard of a heparin allergy before. I still wonder if it was more the junk stuff being imported from China in 2007. Why in the hell do we keep buying stuff from China? I sure don't trust their quality control on machined parts yet companies buy meds from them!! Got down to 222 lbs. this morning but ankles are still swollen some.


----------



## Lia

Doc said:


> I'm hanging in there but not loosing like I'd like to. I have lost 16 so far, and seem to be stuck. My new blood pressure med has a side effect of weight gain .. I think it's simply stopping me from loosing or I'm at a plateau and stuck for now. I've been here for to long now. I'm keeping on keeping on so I do expect results to change soon.
> I have to take it off slow, as doing it fast simply means it will come back on fast. As others have said I realize it is a life change not a diet.
> Anybody else notice that Monday's are the worst weigh in day? I never weigh myself on the weekends since my schedule changes ...so that means Monday I'll be up a pound or two and have to start off the week working that pound off AGAIN! I think I've lost that pound every week for the past month. To bad it does not count overall.


 
Interesting thread.

I have the other side of the problem. I'd like to put on a little more weight, but don't seem able to, no matter what or how much I eat; I'm not really underweight, but well, it's a girl thing... this may sound strange but I often _forget_ to eat. lol.  I get so caught up in work or a project that food is the last thing on my mind, and I am constantly nagged at by various folk around me.

But, you mention problems with your blood pressure Doc, and having adverse reactions to your meds for it. This is a subject that I'm trying to research. Recently, 8 to 10 months ago my Physician told me that my blood pressure was elevated. 

I was shocked, and went thro all kinds of tests to find the cause of it, but nothing has come to light, except that I had been, and still am sometimes under extreme pressure with stress. I'm far from overweight, I run most evening's, when I'm home that is for up to an hour, and during the days try to run my three dogs over the field or thro the woods for, at the very least, an hour...

So far, of the two types of meds I have been prescribed I have taken severe reactions to the side effects of them, so we're currently back to square one, altho my Doc tells me that there are many different meds and that there must be one out there for me that won't make me feel so ill.



thcri said:


> Question here Bob. Melon has Type I diabetes I think? What you ate is something she cannot. How does she handle others eating what she can't? Does it bother her or do you eat like that when she is not around?


 
I found your query interesting too murph... Eight years ago I went thro a bereavement, and developed a stomach ulcer about a year later... I guess it had been coming for some time. Anyway, because a stupid Physician prescribed Ibuprofen to me, which should never have been prescribed to someone with my condition, I developed dreadful intolerances and/or allergies to many foods; but, I love to cook, and often have dinner parties, where I cannot always have what I serve to my guests.  This never really bothers me, I simply make two menu's and people can choose which they would prefer, so I don't really feel left out. Personally, I don't find that I hanker after what others are eating in front of me, but I do yearn for an egg now and again, oh, and some cheese... 

But, to you all that are fighting with your weight, and missing out, you don't need to... I have a friend who lost several stones/pounds by following the Paul McKenna link below. You can eat what you like, when you like. I know it worked for her, because I went to her wedding last year and was amazed by how much weight she had lost. Hey, what harm can it do to look? And besides, chunky is sexy!!!  

In any event, good luck all of you with your diets.  

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-383834256176536312"]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-383834256176536312[/ame]#


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> And besides, chunky is sexy!!!




Well then if Chunky is sexy I am then your maaaaaaaaan       Yeah Baby Yeah


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Well then if Chunky is sexy I am then your maaaaaaaaan    Yeah Baby Yeah


 
Gee, honey, you were always on my list anyway... right up there with Russell Crowe and the Irreverent Reverend Shnorr!   



But shhhhh!!!!  let's keep this between ourselves, don't wanna make Mel and Kimi jealous.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Gee, honey, you were always on my list anyway... right up there with Russell Crowe and the Irreverent Reverend Shnorr!
> 
> 
> 
> But shhhhh!!!!  let's keep this between ourselves, don't wanna make Mel and Kimi jealous.




Russel Crowe  huh?  Kewl.  

As for Mel and Kimi don't worry about them two.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> As for Mel and Kimi don't worry about them two.


 
Your right! I see it all now... they just ain't up to these two, are they? 


*Crowe, Shnorr and I simply couldn't resist adding Tommy Lee Jones. *


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Well then if Chunky is sexy I am then your maaaaaaaaan    Yeah Baby Yeah


 
 Murph is sexy ???? At his puny weight??? If he is sexy than I must be the "Eye Candy" For every woman out there ....No wonder that they pass out when they see me


----------



## Lia

BigAl said:


> Murph is sexy ???? At his puny weight??? If he is sexy than I must be the "Eye Candy" For every woman out there ....No wonder that they pass out when they see me


 
Shhh!!!!  Now look, don't go and burst his bubble!  he's er... fragile.


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia said:


> Your right! I see it all now... they just ain't up to these two, are they?
> 
> 
> *Crowe, Shnorr and I simply couldn't resist adding Tommy Lee Jones. *



Ok here is how I see it.  Crowe would give me a run for my money.  Them other two you picked wouldn't have a chance.     Ok they all have way more money than me so I guess I would lose.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Ok here is how I see it. Crowe would give me a run for my money. Them other two you picked wouldn't have a chance.   Ok they all have way more money than me so I guess I would lose.


 
Ouch!  That was a bit er... of-key, even for you!  lol. We girls, (the nice girls), ain't interested in money when it comes to guys... and let me tell you, looks don't come into it either!  




So there!


----------



## muleman RIP

I have no money and not much on looks either. For some reason most women like me.....


----------



## BigAl RIP

So how are some of you changing your habits to lose weight ?

I think we all have tried that fad diet where you eat Exlax and drink Prune juice and lose 26 pounds in 4 1/2 hours . Maybe not that one , but you know what I mean .

 My wife use to make a big meal and set it down on the table and we would eat .......until it was all gone . After going to a nutionist(sp) we have learned a better way . Sure we still watch our caloric intake , but now Karen prepares the plates in the kitchen and there are no seconds . We have learned portion control which is very important .No snacking after 5PM  really helps a lot. Add to that a routine of excerise and we are on a road to weight loss .


----------



## muleman RIP

Portion size helps a lot. We cut our meat size quite a bit with this last cow. We try to make more from different food groups in smaller amounts. Makes for more leftovers and doggie treats. Wife has lost almost 30 lbs. in the last 6 months. I can get in her pants without unsnapping them! We both splurged on new underwear as I cant stand shorts that fall down. She picked up some smaller size jeans as incentive to keep losing. We cut back on snacks and eat more vegetables as snacks. We dried some apples and other stuff instead of chips. Once the garden is producing we plan to eat more salads. I can't eat produce unless I raise my own. Too many horror stories about imported stuff.


----------



## thcri RIP

Portion Portion Portion.  That is it for me and am staying away from the carbs if I can.


----------



## Doc

Yes, portion is a big part of it.  
Any of you have any tricks on how to help cut back on portions?


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> Yes, portion is a big part of it.
> Any of you have any tricks on how to help cut back on portions?




I put our large plates away so we can't use them.  Cut the plate in half then in half again.  Your greens take the 50%,  starchy vegetables take 25% and the food can only be the size of the palm of your hand the other 25% is your meat and can only be the size of a deck of cards.  If your out eating and they bring to large of a plate and meal ask for a doggie bag right away before you start eating and take away the amount larger than what your supposed to eat before you start eating.  That way it isn't there for you to pick on while your waiting at the end.


Ok before some smart guy asks if I literally cut the plate in portions  No I don't.  It is imaginary.


----------



## Lia

Well, I guess you could just cook childrens sized portions; or, you could drink two large glasses of water just before dinner is actually served so that you will feel full before you actually sit down... 

Imagine for example that you are sitting across from a starving child, and that you want to leave some food on the plate for said child; I would think that that would definitely dull one's appetite... 

Chew food thoroughly.  It's a proven fact that mastication helps aid digestion and also makes one feel full sooner, so one eats less; the more you chew the less bloated you will feel.

Good luck guys...


----------



## muleman RIP

"Chew food thoroughly. It's a proven fact that mastication helps aid digestion and also makes one feel full sooner, so one eats less; the more you chew the less bloated you will feel." 
What?? you think we still have teeth??


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> What?? you think we still have teeth??


 
Well, quite.  I know poor murph doesn't, his avatar is testimony to that sad fact.   but yes, I did rather assume that y'all have teeth, I mean being the daughter of an Orthodontist I happen to know that they've got these marvelous contraptions nowadays that mirror, and simulate teeth...


----------



## muleman RIP

I used to work for Dentsply designing plastic teeth molds and machining them on CNC machines. They made 250,000 teeth a day at just that one plant. Often wondered where in the hell they sold all of them at.


----------



## thcri RIP

Yeah well I do have one tooth yet.   


Can't afford the imitation ones so the one tooth makes me chew longer.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> I used to work for Dentsply designing plastic teeth molds and machining them on CNC machines. They made 250,000 teeth a day at just that one plant. Often wondered where in the hell they sold all of them at.


 
Well Bill, there's your answer, lol; according to you there's a healthy market right here at FF.


----------



## Lia

thcri said:


> Yeah well I do have one tooth yet.
> 
> 
> Can't afford the imitation ones so the one tooth makes me chew longer.


 
There you go you see?  Always look on the bright side of life... with one tooth, and having to chew more than most, you should be as slender as a rake.


----------



## thcri RIP

I should be as slender as a rake with the amount of food I eat.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I should be as slender as a rake with the amount of food I eat.


I am getting way too slender for my liking Murph.
Some of us gals don't like being _thin_.
At least I don't.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I am getting way too slender for my liking Murph.
> Some of us gals don't like being _thin_.
> At least I don't.




Even though my goal is thin I have never been a fan of it.  But I have to at least hit thin status for once to keep my doctor happy.


----------



## fogtender

My goal of losing weight is more selfish! 

All that healthy stuff is great, but the more weight I lose, the more "Stuff" I can take with me in my plane!  It is called "More useful load"!


----------



## thcri RIP

Well I lost something just as good as weight.  Sleep Apnea, it is gone.  My wife who still has it but has said she has not heard me have my gasps in over a month now.  Getting a better nights sleep is worth it.  And I am now at 45 pounds.  55 to go.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Well I lost something just as good as weight.  Sleep Apnea, it is gone.  My wife who still has it but has said she has not heard me have my gasps in over a month now.  Getting a better nights sleep is worth it.  And I am now at 45 pounds.  55 to go.


Way to go Steve!


----------



## fogtender

Well haven't been on a scale for a few weeks now and my work coveralls are getting pretty loose. Pretty nice, still don't have a lot of energy though due to the cancer treatments still from the Lupron Shots that keep Testosterone out of the system, will still have to contend with them for another eleven months or so. Have to settle for a two ounce energy drink that seems to work pretty well, has four calories and not loaded with sugar or caffeine.

Been pedaling the old bike about forty min's a night and sure takes the wind out of the sails, but getting a bit better each trip out.


----------



## muleman RIP

Foggy, glad to see you are riding the bike. Time will give you back the energy and muscle tone. My buddy was almost 16 months till he was able to do most things at a normal rate. He still does not have his old endurance and like me he may never get all of it back. The one thing we all forget to factor in is we are getting OLD!! For my age I think I do a good job on most things. Be patient and things will come around for you. 2 years ago I was still struggling to walk 1/4 mile without stopping for a rest.


----------



## fogtender

muleman said:


> Foggy, glad to see you are riding the bike. Time will give you back the energy and muscle tone. My buddy was almost 16 months till he was able to do most things at a normal rate. He still does not have his old endurance and like me he may never get all of it back. The one thing we all forget to factor in is we are getting OLD!! For my age I think I do a good job on most things. Be patient and things will come around for you. 2 years ago I was still struggling to walk 1/4 mile without stopping for a rest.


 
Thanks, the low point was about the last few weeks of direct radiation treatments, had to stop every ten to fifteen miles to rest, and I was driving home not walking.  Wasn't sleepy tired, exhausted tired.  Hope all goes well because I don't have any intentions of doing that again, once and it worked, or live life until the quality drops off at the end.  Then I head off to the next adventure!


----------



## thcri RIP

I am struggling as for losing weight.  I have not lost anything in the last two weeks in fact may have even gained 3 pounds back.  Been doing a lot of bicycling.  Last week end in three different trips I put on just over 30 miles on my bike.  This morning in one trip I did 21 miles.  Got caught in a bicycle race called Tour De Pepin.  Kept hearing, "On your left Passing"  I only got to say it once.  Well them people were pulling off to one of the rest areas so I was able to pass once.  

So anyway how is everyone else doing?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'm just trying to adjust being back in the states . The food taste funny ???? No weight gain though .


----------



## muleman RIP

I have gotten down to 216 one morning and bouncing under 220. 219 this morning so I broke rules and went out for breakfast. Can't get the left leg to quit holding fluid since my surgery or I could probably get under 215.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I would kill to weigh 216 . I doubt I will ever be that lite . I am hoping to finish at 225 -245 pounds .I saw a old picture of me at 212 and I look sickly .

I am off on another project in 2 weeks that should kick my ass ,weight wise . I plan to keep dropping 60 pounds a year until I hit my goal .


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> Well haven't been on a scale for a few weeks now and my work coveralls are getting pretty loose. Pretty nice, still don't have a lot of energy though due to the cancer treatments still from the Lupron Shots that keep Testosterone out of the system, will still have to contend with them for another eleven months or so. Have to settle for a two ounce energy drink that seems to work pretty well, has four calories and not loaded with sugar or caffeine.
> 
> Been pedaling the old bike about forty min's a night and sure takes the wind out of the sails, but getting a bit better each trip out.


 
It is hard to excercise when you simply don't have the energy. I don't need to lose weight, but I like to excercise daily, and sometimes I have to really push myself to make the effort; how much worse it must be for you, with your health problems and medication regime. You're doing ok... 



thcri said:


> I am struggling as for losing weight. I have not lost anything in the last two weeks in fact may have even gained 3 pounds back. Been doing a lot of bicycling. Last week end in three different trips I put on just over 30 miles on my bike. This morning in one trip I did 21 miles. Got caught in a bicycle race called Tour De Pepin. Kept hearing, "On your left Passing" I only got to say it once. Well them people were pulling off to one of the rest areas so I was able to pass once.


 
You sound like you're trying to hard, and being too hard on yourself murph. 3 punds isn't so bad, and you know what, you'll lose it again and then some. Swimming is an excellent way to excercise; just as much fun as cycling... 



muleman said:


> I have gotten down to 216 one morning and bouncing under 220. 219 this morning so I broke rules and went out for breakfast. Can't get the left leg to quit holding fluid since my surgery or I could probably get under 215.


 
Sometimes it's the sensible thing to do if one is dieting, to go out for a meal treat; otherwise it's no fun excercising any more. But, if'n you're gonna treat yourself to a meal during a diet, you've just gotta make it count; no sense in feeling guilty over just a plate of scrambled eggs.  

But, you confuse me Big Al... from your pic you just don't look all that big, and with your height you would carry off any excess weight anyway, I would imagine. I wouldn't have thought that you needed to excercise much...  

But, in any event, haven't any of you guys heard? Some of the sexiest men in history have been big guys in excess of 200 pounds!  fact!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

" Some of the sexiest men in history have been big guys in excess of 200 pounds!  fact!!!   "
Heck the girls have been telling me that for years! I have been holding at 215-216 for 5 days now!!


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> " Some of the sexiest men in history have been big guys in excess of 200 pounds! fact!!! "
> Heck the girls have been telling me that for years!


 
Is that a fact... so, you are on a diet because?


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> Is that a fact... so, you are on a diet because?


Because I got 4 new pairs of jeans in 34 waist and they still need suspenders. My butt has disappeared. The wife has also dropped 23 pounds. We have taken to eating smaller portions and getting take home boxes when we eat out. I don't eat near what I used to. Been hitting the fruits and veggies more.


----------



## thcri RIP

size 34 jeans, are you serious????  What I wouldn't give to be in 34's.  Hell I would be happy with 36.


----------



## thcri RIP

Things have been moving slowly for me as for weight.  I am not losing like I use to but I think I am replacing a lot of fat for muscle.  Should make me look good in a few.         . 

I have lost 60 pounds as of yesterday and really want to lose another 40.  I think that might be tough but 20 should be in the cards yet.

Been hitting the bike a lot and am using the bike trails.  Don't have to worry about cars on the road or crossing bridges where there is not enough room for you and a car.

I have a program on my Blackberry now that tracks my trips and stores them online for me to track and compare.  One route I have is roughly 16.5 miles long.  I am not working on going longer distances right now but trying for shorter times.  I started out on this trip taking almost an hour and a half and three times later I am down to an hour and eight minutes.  I want to get it under an hour.  After I did this trip I did another 5 miles taking it some what easy as should I say a kewl down period.  The temp on this trip was 88 degrees with humidity around 75%.  This trail is an old train track trail and on the side of it is a horse trail.  The horse trail is rough and tall grass.  There was this one guy that I had a hell of time getting a head of.  He was on the horse trail with his bike and it was still tough keeping up with him.  Next trip I may try and horse trail and see how I do.

Muleman I too am like you and eating less in moderation.  Take home boxes is the norm.  In fact when a waiter brings me a large meal I ask for the take home box right away and before I start eating I put away what I won't eat or shouldn't eat and take home.  If you let the food sit on your plate you eventually will pick at it until it is gone.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have been holding at 214-216 for the past 2 weeks. Just keep the portions down and minimize snacks. Even snacks I am trying to only eat the"serving size" at one sitting. It is damn hard to only eat 11 chips! Have a low cal cole slaw mix for tonight at supper. Dogs on the grill or maybe some chicken. I can tell the difference as I can't eat as much for breakfast anymore and that used to be my big meal most days. I have been walking more lately and the wife worries about me coming back up the hill on the lane. She does not know how far I go before she is up in the morning.


----------



## fogtender

Been averaging about two to three pounds a month, just staying off the Carbs...  Really sucks to pass up a chunk of chocolate, but so far haven't had any since November last year...


----------



## thcri RIP

fogtender said:


> Been averaging about two to three pounds a month, just staying off the Carbs...  Really sucks to pass up a chunk of chocolate, but so far haven't had any since November last year...




I would be willing to bet if you had some chocolate today you would get sick.  I had a chocolate chip cookie about a month ago and got pretty sick for about three hours.  Didn't lose it though.


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> Been averaging about two to three pounds a month, just staying off the Carbs...  Really sucks to pass up a chunk of chocolate, but so far haven't had any since November last year...


See now Foggy, chocolate or any sweets for that matter would never be a tough spot for me if I had to lose weight.
Now breaded, fried and spicy things, then I'd have a problem.
Thankfully all those things go right through me now when I eat them.
I am now at 148, up a few pounds since my surgery. Still feeling really good too, 3rd stent and all.

Good job, btw


----------



## thcri RIP

Well I haven't lost much more weight.  Went to the doctor though last week and she was pretty happy with my weight and especially my blood results.

Here is my results.

 [FONT=&quot]Your A1c is 5.5%; 
Total cholesterol is 155, triglycerides 87,HDL cholesterol 46,LDL 92.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 



The chart attached shows how many miles I  have ridden my bike since June 11th.  I should have another 40 miles by the end of this week end.  Other is a pre-planned trip that I have not taken yet.

 [/FONT]


----------



## muleman RIP

That is a lot of miles. I used to ride like that as a teen. Could not begin to do it today.


----------



## SShepherd

well gentelmen...as of today I have lost a total of 54lbs

in 45 days

http://newmedicinefoundation.org/Home.aspx


----------



## thcri RIP

SShepherd said:


> well gentelmen...as of today I have lost a total of 54lbs
> 
> in 45 days
> 
> http://newmedicinefoundation.org/Home.aspx




Dang that is great Shep.  Are you losing too much to fast?  That program looks pricey??


----------



## muleman RIP

Shep that is good as long as you are still working and getting exercise. Do you still have energy?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Not sure if I lost any more weight, but I know damn well I have not gained any . Overalls are a bit large and getting looser every day .I figure I am down about 65 to 70 pounds from Sept of last year .Still want to lose another 100 .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Not sure if I lost any more weight, but I know damn well I have not gained any . Overalls are a bit large and getting looser every day .I figure I am down about 65 to 70 pounds from Sept of last year .Still want to lose another 100 .


Then you'll be "Really Thin Al"


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> See now Foggy, chocolate or any sweets for that matter would never be a tough spot for me if I had to lose weight.
> Now breaded, fried and spicy things, then I'd have a problem.
> Thankfully all those things go right through me now when I eat them.
> I am now at 148, up a few pounds since my surgery. Still feeling really good too, 3rd stent and all.
> 
> Good job, btw


 
Well I can see why Al is losing weight in hot climates... Being down here on the gulf coast in temps close to 100 degrees daily under the direct sun really takes a toll on someone not use to it. Going though gallons of suntan lotion, but bought some "Bullfrog" stuff you spray on and it seems easier to put on than rubbing and will see if it works.

No clue to if I am losing weight or not since there is no scales, but the clothes are still pretty lose.

Running the skimmer isn't hard work, just the constant heat and sunlight is tough. Built a cover over the skimmer for a bit of shade... helps some.

BTW, when I took the photo, I didn't realize that I got some of the remnants of some of the houses wiped out by the Hurricane a few years back... The surge of water here was about thirty feet and the houses built on the pilings were just washed away. Pretty sad for those that were here, everything that is here now is new.


----------



## SShepherd

yes, it is a bit pricy but depending on your insurance, it might pay for it as it's directly from a MD.
Energy:
Yes, you have plenty of energy to go daily work, etc. But if you;re a OCD, ADD, Type A personality and tend to go at things like a laser-- I worked out 5 days a week.
They told me I should be a poster child for their program as typica results should be around 35-40lbs.
Trust me, not everyone can do it. Mentally, it's very difficult. I suppose it comes down to how bad you really want it.
phase I is a injection, and 500cal/day. yaya, I hear you .......no, it's not a starvation diet. Your body is tricked into thinking it's getting 3000cal/day. I can't type it all out, it's too complicated. I can say I never "starved".
I start phase II monday..1800cal/day divided into 6meals. This phase resets your bodys metabolism and weight "set point". 
Another point to this diet is a detox. Everything out eat, it's important that it me organic..espeially the meat. Seroid, antibiotic and hormone free.
this diet is so sensative that I ate something with MSG in it--I didn't lose any weight for 3 days


----------



## SShepherd

BigAl said:


> Not sure if I lost any more weight, but I know damn well I have not gained any . Overalls are a bit large and getting looser every day .I figure I am down about 65 to 70 pounds from Sept of last year .Still want to lose another 100 .


 

Al, the program I'm on might be perfect for you


----------



## muleman RIP

I am down to 212 this morning. Mostly from sweating my butt off in the garden. Would like to maintain 210 by the end of this month. Hoping as more stuff comes ripe in the garden we can eat more veggies and less snacks. I have been hitting baby carrots instead of snack food. Had some fresh peas out of the pod yesterday and mostly just cutting back on volume. Went for friday fish fry and put half of it in a take out box and ate it for supper last night. I did eat some home made maple iced sticky buns this morning. Those Amish girls like to spoil me!


----------



## SShepherd

great googly moogly.......................iced sticky buns


----------



## muleman RIP

SShepherd said:


> great googly moogly.......................iced sticky buns


With chopped nuts in the icing! Damn they were good. I ate 2 of them but nothing else for lunch. Need some energy you know!


----------



## SShepherd

muleman said:


> With chopped nuts in the icing! Damn they were good. I ate 2 of them but nothing else for lunch. Need some energy you know!


 oh...................how I hate thee


----------



## muleman RIP

I will refrain from posting pics of them. This thread is about losing not breaking diets.


----------



## SShepherd

thanks.......I would probably go into a sugar coma if I saw them


----------



## thcri RIP

Well I am still plugging away on the bike.  My goal was to get to 500 miles by August 11th.  I am there with some change.  My weight lost this last three weeks has been terrible.  Actually I even gained some.  Don't know why but last Wednesday I had a turn around and have dropped 15 pounds.  I have lost 65 total with another 35 to go.

Did a 30 mile ride today that was hell on me.  A new route that had some good inclines to it but the wind slowed me down more than anything.  We were gusting around 20 to 30 mph and with my larger frame body it made it tough at times even going downhill.

With that I am sure I will hit the sheets early.  The large really large Brandy Coke is helping.


----------



## mak2

I typed a reply and it disappeared when I hit the button.  Weird.

 Good job on the milage, 500 miles is really good.  I got my blackberry today, I am still working on learning to text so I might not get to the gps for a while.  dang phone does everything.


----------



## thcri RIP

Which Blackberry did you get?


----------



## mak2

Curve?


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:


> Curve?




Could very well be.  They make a curve


----------



## mak2

Yea, it says curve on the back.


----------



## mak2

Did you buy that bike?


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:


> Did you buy that bike?



Not yet.  Two days left on the bidding.  I am skeptical.  You mentioned it and so did a few others about the frame having a crack and I would not know until I got it here or until it cracked more.  The guy selling it has a 99.6% rating factor so that is pretty good.  The price seems just too good to be true and I always hate that.  

I went and rode a brand spanking new one today for 3 miles.  I didn't want to take it back.  I can get it for $2,100.00  My wife wants me to wait and see if the new one drops any this winter.  She also told me our finances suck right now and would rather I pedal the old Trek 820.  Can't go fast with it but is serving the purpose right now.


----------



## mak2

Wife's never want you to buy a new bike, it is just a rule.  

The one big advantage the bike shop has over the internet is you can ride and fall in love with the bike. Shop around online since you know what you like.   Another thing, if a bike shop sells it to you they seem to feel responsible for it and do better service, so if the price is close I would buy from the shop.  Bikes are about the only things I like shopping for.


----------



## thcri RIP

There has been some activity on the bidding so we are looking right now 1,025 versus 2,100.  Who knows what will happen as the bidding comes closer to the end.

Amazing how I can pick up that bike with just my finger extended out.  My Trek I need both hands.  Big difference.

Erik's Bike shop did and actual fit for me to find out what size I need and the 58cm in the auction is exactly what was recommended.  Erik's only had a 58.2.  I think Specialized is the only one that breaks them out in tenths that I have seen so far.


----------



## muleman RIP

My weight has been bouncing like a nut case the past few weeks. Been down to 212 and back as high as 218 yesterday. We ate out the night before and it just tends to screw my weight up. I have been eating more vegetables and fruit than normal and it sends it bouncing worse than when I eat sausage and fried potatoes. At least my blood is steadying out. I had cut back one med and that might have effected it a little. I don't worry too much about it but still step on the scales every morning.


----------



## thcri RIP

Well I hope this trip helps take off some weight.  41 and some miles in one trip.  This is now my longest single trip.  Some pretty good hills with temps in the  high 80's and humidity at 83%  With that and this old  heavy body I still managed 14 miles per hour average. I ride an older heavy Trek 820 Bike.   Hope the scale don't go so high tomorrow.  

Trip


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Well I hope this trip helps take off some weight. 41 and some miles in one trip. This is now my longest single trip. Some pretty good hills with temps in the high 80's and humidity at 83% With that and this old heavy body I still managed 14 miles per hour average. I ride an older heavy Trek 820 Bike. Hope the scale don't go so high tomorrow.
> 
> Trip


 Looks like it was a perty scenic route acording to the map , What no pics .  Kudos for you doing it though & good luck


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Looks like it was a perty scenic route acording to the map , What no pics .  Kudos for you doing it though & good luck



Riding and using a camera is like walking and chewing gum at the same time.  I can't do it well


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> Riding and using a camera is like walking and chewing gum at the same time. I can't do it well


 

 You need to buy you an ole golf cart , you can take pics & drive , Much less work too


----------



## muleman RIP

I am about to give up on losing anymore weight. 220 this morning and was 216 on Thursday. Can't see any reason for it other than fluids buildup. I hope it is just temporary and I can get back under 215. I did skip having my ted stockings on for 2 days as they ended up in the regular wash not my hand wash basin.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I have not loss any more recently but I have not gained any back , so I am happy .


----------



## thcri RIP

I did another 21 this morning before my wife even got out of bed.  That is 62 miles for the weekend and a total of 676 miles since June 11th.  I have build stamina to do 85 miles in one trip and no longer than 3.5 hours by next June for a bike race.

today's trip


----------



## mak2

muleman said:


> I am about to give up on losing anymore weight. 220 this morning and was 216 on Thursday. Can't see any reason for it other than fluids buildup. I hope it is just temporary and I can get back under 215. I did skip having my ted stockings on for 2 days as they ended up in the regular wash not my hand wash basin.



I bet you ankles are swollen, you are certainly retaining fluid, you dont gain 4 lbs in 4 days unless you are really really pigging our or retaining fluid.  wear your TED hose and keep your feet up for a while, are  you taking lasix?


----------



## muleman RIP

Yes I am but I need to double the dose for a few days. This goes on a few times a year. When I had my surgery for my shoulder i shot up to 231 in a 2 day stretch. Just have to try to find the time to elevate the legs. That always helps bring it back down. Certain vegetables seem to be almost as bad as sodium for holding fluids. I know the broccoli messes with it and I have been eating a bit of it as the wife made some real good salad with it and the last little bit of real bacon I had. Had a few ears of corn lately and even with lite salt used sparingly it all adds up. The bad part of lasix is it interferes with daily activities always having to find a bathroom. Not a big deal when I am at home but traveling or shopping it is a PITA. I know where every bathroom is at stores we shop at and every back road to stop when you just have to go.


----------



## mak2

muleman said:


> Yes I am but I need to duble the dose for a few days. This goes on a few times a year. When I had my surgery for my shoulder i shot up to 231 in a 2 day stretch. Just have to try to find the time to elevate the legs. That always helps bring it back down. Certain vegetables seem to be almost as bad as sodium for holding fluids. I know the broccoli messes with it and I have been eating a bit of it as the wife made some real good salad with it and the last little bit of real bacon I had. Had a few ears of corn lately and even with lite salt used sparingly it all adds up. The bad part of lasix is it interferes with daily activities always having to find a bathroom. Not a big deal when I am at home but traveling or shopping it is a PITA. I know where every bathroom is at stores we shop at and every back road to stop when you just have to go.



Hang in there buddy, just dont give up on your diet.   It would be even worse if you gain weight.  But you know all that so I will shut up now.


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't know how everyone else is doing but I am hanging at 217-220 all the time for about a month now. Guess it was just a fluke to get down to 212 for a few weeks. All my other things seem stable as I am back to 2 week intervals for INR testing. It has been steady and overall I feel pretty good at this weight. I will have to watch it as hunting season has always been a gain period for me. It starts with Thanksgiving and continues through New Years.


----------



## thcri RIP

My weight isn't changing much.  Since the last time I posted here I have lost another 5 pounds so it is going much slower.  Total of 70 lbs now since the end of March.  However, my body is changing.  Pants are getting loser (girls that is not an invitation please stay away.  I know my just my looks gets you all going  )

So I feel that fat is going but maybe picking up some muscle.  Still going good on my bike and now have over 900 miles since June 11th.  My longest single trip now is 56 miles.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> My weight isn't changing much.  Since the last time I posted here I have lost another 5 pounds so it is going much slower.  Total of 70 lbs now since the end of March.  However, my body is changing.  Pants are getting loser (girls that is not an invitation please stay away.  I know my just my looks gets you all going  )
> 
> So I feel that fat is going but maybe picking up some muscle.  Still going good on my bike and now have over 900 miles since June 11th.  My longest single trip now is 56 miles.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I am actually maintaining my 60 pound loss . My brain is also getting smaller .Leaving for Panama on Monday so that should be good for another 15 - 20 punds over the next 5 weeks


----------



## Av8r3400

I'm down to 215 from 245 last winter...

Not much change in diet, just a lot more physical activity.  Left the office job for self employment.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> I'm down to 215 from 245 last winter...
> 
> Not much change in diet, just a lot more physical activity.  *Left the office job for self employment.*


uh huh, and I am so proud of you Larry.


----------



## fogtender

I am steady at this point, total is about 30 lbs loss, but running the oil skimmer in Mississippi wasn't much work in the sense of burning off calories, and the food we ate was all deep fried and breaded.  Not a lot of choice there so the program kinda stalled, but did at least keep an even keel...!

Headed up to Prudhoe Bay Monday, so the diet there won't be that great either for eating healthy in camp...  Good food though!


----------



## thcri RIP

Didn't really lose much more weight from the last time I posted here but I can tell something is happening with my clothes.

Today I did my largest single bike ride of 71 miles.  22 of the miles was straight into a 22 mile per hour wind.  I don't mind hills at all but I hate wind on the bike.  I think I am close to being reading to hit one of my goals of 80 miles.  I would like to raise my mph though some.  I did have new clipless pedals and shoes so my knees are hurting some.  The clipless pedals don't allow your feet to move around like straight shoes.

With today's trip that is over a 1,000 miles since June 13th this year.

Today's Trip


----------



## thcri RIP

Lithium posting her weight loss in anther thread made me go looking for this one.  I am not doing so well.  As I read this thread it looks like I have only lost 5 more pounds since the middle of September.  That gives me a total of 75 but I was expecting to be way lower by this time.  Frustration takes a toll on me and at the rate I am now going I won't get to my goal until the end of the summer 2011   I can tell my body is changing and the fact that I am lifting weights in my mix of workouts I may be putting on more muscle than I had if I had any.  Holidays coming up and traveling on the road all day today and Saturday I am sure to gain some back this week alone.  Then Christmas and New Years.  Dang I have to find a better way.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I been bad . Gained a few pounds back . My biggest problem is when I have a lot of work to do , I bulk up . Boy have I been bulking lately . The good thing is it could have been a lot worst if not for all the work this past year . Gotta get my head outta my ass and get serious again.


----------



## muleman RIP

I go up and down from 215-220 for months now. Try to watch the sodium and eat healthy foods for the most part. This seems to be my new norm and since it is 5-10 less than last year I don't really worry about it.


----------



## fogtender

I have been steady at about a half to a pound a week, not really fast, but still going down.

Downside is I still have a ways to go...

Total loss is about 47 pounds from max so far.

Having a "Better than Average Physique" is rough having anyone notice.  I get down to about 230 and I am pretty solid anymore... Still bigger than a normal weight when I get there.


----------



## thcri RIP

Not doing so well here guys.  I have only lost two more pounds since I last posted in November.  It is starting to wear on me everytime I step on the scale.


----------



## fogtender

Still losing around a pound a week on the low fat diet (some times more and others less, but the trend is down).  Rather like it and not having problems liking the food, they make all sorts of stuff that is low fat or fat free.  I just keep it below 20 grams a day and still eat a lot.


----------



## muleman RIP

I hit 224 twice last week and now am back at 219. The big thing for me is I can't wear ted stocking in my boots. They offer no cushion for the poor feet and I end up with sore feet. Can't wear sneakers to run around in the snow or I get wet feet. Got my cholesterol test back and they are incredibly low. Total is down to 77. Triglycerides 57. Hdl 36.
Ldl 30. Liver function normal and they say stay on the Lipitor. I am slowly phasing out the Plavix since the cardio guy says it is not needed anymore. I cleared out room in the basement to setup the treadmill again. might start off slow on that this week.


----------



## Av8r3400

I've been stuck at 220, too.  I'd really like to get back to 200.  That would be 45 pounds lost total.


----------



## thcri RIP

To make things worse I ripped my knee out running tonight.  No swelling but can't move it at all even with icing it down.


----------



## muleman RIP

Trade you for 2 sore shoulders tonight. Damn muscle pains from cutting down the plavix plus it has my INR all screwed up.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

More ring a ding spam.


----------



## Lia

REDDOGTWO said:


> More ring a ding spam.


 
Ahhh, there you go, you see!  You must have Tinnitus, so she's doing you a favor!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Lia said:


> Ahhh, there you go, you see!  You must have Tinnitus, so she's doing you a favor!



I have had it for years, now trying rocks in my ears to see if that helps.  They are special rocks  but still rocks.


----------



## Lia

REDDOGTWO said:


> I have had it for years, now trying rocks in my ears to see if that helps. They are special rocks  but still rocks.


 
Special rocks?  Titanium,, no doubt?


----------



## muleman RIP

I have some titanium between my ears! It reminds me it is there when it gets real cold.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Funny how spammer can get the subject off track as it does.


----------



## JackieBlue

Well since it's brought up, how are the 4 dudes doing?  I know Murph is cycling like crazy.  From what I remember from the pics I've seen, none of you looked overweight to me at all.


----------



## thcri RIP

Well Murph is down 85 pounds.  Not the 100 I wanted to do in a year.  I missed the year on March 14th or somewhere in that area.  I hit a 3 or 4 month plateau where I lost nothing but in fact started to gain.  I wasn't losing so I ate less, that didn't work so I exercised more, that didn't work so I ate even less, that didn't work so I exercised more, well you get the snowball effect here.  Eventually even with the snowball I started gaining weight and put about 15 back on until three weeks ago I figured out what was wrong and that I was starving myself and my body shut down.  Now with three weeks eating again I have lost the 15 I gained back and hopefully will continue to lost the last 15.  That should put my under the Clyde status.

I have ridden my new ride a total of 442 miles this year with the weather being shitty not bad.


----------



## fogtender

Well, I slowed way down, but the losses are winning over the gains! About down six pounds over the last posting. Getting a lot more running around now, so that isn't hurting either, and with the snow melting, will be back to peddling around soon too.

Going to have to slow down and eat more though, can't keep buying smaller clothes....!


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Well Murph is down 85 pounds.  Not the 100 I wanted to do in a year.  I missed the year on March 14th or somewhere in that area.  I hit a 3 or 4 month plateau where I lost nothing but in fact started to gain.  I wasn't losing so I ate less, that didn't work so I exercised more, that didn't work so I ate even less, that didn't work so I exercised more, well you get the snowball effect here.  Eventually even with the snowball I started gaining weight and put about 15 back on until three weeks ago I figured out what was wrong and that I was starving myself and my body shut down.  *Now with three weeks eating again I have lost the 15 I gained back and hopefully will continue to lost the last 15. * That should put my under the Clyde status.
> 
> I have ridden my new ride a total of 442 miles this year with the weather being shitty not bad.



So what are you eating?  Lots of protein and vegetables?

Good work guys!


----------



## fogtender

In my case, low fats and the part where I cook for myself most of the time...


----------



## Doc

I've maintaining my loss of 20 but having a hard time getting off that plateau ...and I've been there quite a while.  Still hope to loose 20 more as we get closer to Summertime!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

fogtender said:


> Going to have to slow down and eat more though, can't keep buying smaller clothes....!



My wife kind of yelled at me just yesterday about that.  I told her I would be moving down one more pants down to 34 waist.  I was at 44 when I started.  But yeah she is not a happy camper about all of the buying and storing of the various different sizes of clothes.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> So what are you eating?  Lots of protein and vegetables?
> 
> Good work guys!



Yeah kind of.  Mostly eating what I ate before just watching the calories and marking/writing them down.


----------



## muleman RIP

I was down to 215 last Wednesday but 2 days of eating Amish food with deserts at every meal brought me back to 221 this morning. Have to go back up there tomorrow to get them for the last load of machinery. The veggies are growing in the greenhouses so things will improve in a few months.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well a few months later and not much change for me. Was holding at 220-222 for a month or so then started to drop back down till I hit 215. Been eating more fruit and veggies but some is in the form of pies! Seems my body is happy and all my test results have been perfect so why fight it. Have not had to wear my stockings for about a month so that is a good thing with this heat. Check my weight every morning and watch for swelling in the legs.


----------



## thcri RIP

I kind of feel off the wagon and am now back up to 220 from my low 213.  Work has been hectic and being on the road does not help.  But pie does sound good.


----------



## fogtender

thcri said:


> I kind of feel off the wagon and am now back up to 220 from my low 213.  Work has been hectic and being on the road does not help.  But pie does sound good.



Well still holding at 280, but not getting much time to workout either with work.  Been on my bicycle only a few times this summer!


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like we are all holding our own but eating healthier! Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## muleman RIP

See what I mean about the fruit? Peaches are great but the cobbler will put the lbs. right back on! Wife made this to try out the convection oven this morning. Was still hot for desert when I came up for lunch.


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to get this thread back on track. I know I have been putting some effort into my diet the past few weeks and Allen says his is doing well also. With all the women watching my body lately I have to really ramp up my efforts. I have found eating more veggies and much smaller portions is helping a good bit. Been walking more and my goal is to be able to do the mail run on foot by May. That is 1 1/2 miles daily and about all I can do as at least 3/8 mile of it is uphill. Rather than counting calories I am concentrating on burning them and building up my stamina. Maybe by mid summer I can start doing the powerline climb as a cardio workout. I told my heart doc he would have a hard time staying with me on that hill.


----------



## thcri RIP

You guys don't want to hear about me.


----------



## muleman RIP

Today I walked 3/4 mile and was up and down the ladders a few times in the barn and the basement. Then unloaded a truck full of potting soil bales and carried them into the tack room in the barn. After that I loaded the boiler and hand filled the skid loader bucket 3 times with wood as it is too muddy to push much without making an even bigger mess. I ate a bowl of cereal for breakfast and 1/2 a turkey sub for lunch. May try another walk this evening as I have some smoked sausage thawed for supper. I might just go with 2 slices of bread to make a sandwich and some baby carrots (uncooked) for a veggie. Been trying to reduce the amount as well as the meat content of my meals. Can't seem to break 210 yet but it will come shortly if I keep working at it.


----------



## thcri RIP

I got sick about 4 months ago and am finally starting to get things back in line but it has been a long haul for me.

My doctor took my bike away from me the 1st part of January and had me join an extreme fitness club where I have to go in every morning and work out.  Everyday it is something different but this morning was Kick Boxing 55 minutes long and I burnt over a 1000 calories doing it.  Most of my days I only burn around 850 but this morning was a tough one.  

The weather is son nice here today I should be out riding my bike but the doctor has my wife on board with her and touching my bike would be my death sentence right now.


----------



## muleman RIP

Just be patient and stay at it. I just recently have been making a conscious effort to go back to working on mine. I don't want to kick the bucket as a heavyweight or I might end up too big for the box my buddy is supposed to be making me. I need to go visit him soon and see if he is done yet and check the fit.


----------



## luvs

excellent job, guys.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I ended up walking almost a full mile before supper. Had sausage and yellow rice with applesauce for desert. If I want a snack later tonight it will be baby carrots instead of any processed or salty stuff. If I can do a walk before or after every meal I should meet my goals and be in shape by summer. Got so many lady docs around me I have to improve my physique! At least they want to see my body.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'm down about 40 pounds and starting to feel a lot better . Its been slow and steady.
 At least I am now sleeping . For a while I just could not get enough sleep to be rested .


----------



## muleman RIP

Well you can send some of that sleep my way. I not only have been sleeping poorly I am constantly beating the hell out of folks in my dreams or worse. I quit all the pain pills and the one other drug the women thought I needed. Hope they are soon out of my system and mine improves. I have been following your progress and that is one reason I am trying to get more exercise and keep real busy even if it hurts.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Well you can send some of that sleep my way. I not only have been sleeping poorly I am constantly beating the hell out of folks in my dreams or worse. I quit all the pain pills and the one other drug the women thought I needed. Hope they are soon out of my system and mine improves. I have been following your progress and that is one reason I am trying to get more exercise and keep real busy even if it hurts.


 
 I gotta tell you Bill , I was at wit's end on this "not sleeping" crap . I could sleep for 14-18 hours a day and not feel rested . A trip to the big city was dangerous if I was driving .

    Pretty sure I had that "sleep aphapty" (SP) .
 Now I am sleeping like a baby . Probably better than I have in 15-20 years 

8 hours of sleep finds me completely rested now . What a relief !

 Hell , I am even looking at more projects to take on !!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Weight loss is the best thing for sleep apnea. My whole thing is I can't seem to fall asleep or I wake up after 2-3 hours. Maybe from anxiety but that pill seemed to just make me crazier or at least my dreams are. I ain't had this problem since I quit heavy drinking back in the early 90's.


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> I'm down about 40 pounds and starting to feel a lot better . Its been slow and steady.



Well I found it.  In August I started getting sick and gaining weight also.  By December I gained 40 pounds.  I am starting to tip the scale in the right direction now that I know what is or wrong with me but it is depressing because everything I worked for is gone and I have to start all over again.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hang in there. It will come back down. I won't be walking for a while as I need to keep my BP steady right now. Maybe before supper. Was still at 212 after all that walking yesterday.


----------



## Doc

thcri said:


> Well I found it.  In August I started getting sick and gaining weight also.  By December I gained 40 pounds.  I am starting to tip the scale in the right direction now that I know what is or wrong with me but it is depressing because everything I worked for is gone and I have to start all over again.


Me to Murph.  I had only lost 15 last year but by the end of Dec I had gained 12 back.  So depressing.  Still exercising 4 or 5 days a week.  I've lost 3 of the twelve but sure hate having to lose it all again.  I used to be able to drop the pounds much easier.  My metabolism must have changed as I've aged and it downright sucks.


----------



## muleman RIP

I had gone back as high as 229 about 3-4 weeks ago and knew I needed to get back down below 215 at least. I have lost a lot of belly and can stick one hand under the waist of my jeans now. Besides that all the lady docs keep thumping on my belly for some reason and checking my groin and armpits for lumps. Might as well make it easier for them to feel whatever they are feeling for. Last week they were squeezing my butt! And drilling holes in it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I did not get any walking in yesterday with all that went on. Did eat more veggies and a few girl scout cookies. Was down to 211 this morning. I need to really get moving now as the lady docs want me tuned up and light weight for all the treatments I have coming. Old John the Amish herbalist swears a real diet change to fruits,nuts and veggies without processed food and all the preservatives is the way to go. It can't hurt and I will try to incorporate more of those things into my diet. I hope to move up my original schedule a bit and be down to 200 by the time I go back to Strong near the end of April. I do feel it is my duty to kill the rest of those cookies this morning before they go stale!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I ate those cookies and a bunch of oreos as well. Had the Amish over cutting my wood so my diet was NOT followed today. I am sure that will be shown by the scale tomorrow morning. Will try harder tomorrow but the Daytona 500 is on so that is a lot of couch time also. Sure can't eat like those young boys and stay skinny like they are.


----------



## thcri RIP

This week was a grid week for me as far as exercise. I burnt off 5600 calories in 6 days. If I work out today which is supposed to be my rest day I would have well over 6000.  I might ride bike just to get to the 6000 mark.


----------



## muleman RIP

There you go, breaking the rules again. I have been giving some thought to a real breakfast this morning whether the scales like it or not. After 8 days straight of cereal I need something different.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I jumped back to 213 again. Not bad for eating Lays chips with the Amish boys on Saturday. I did get them to finish the oreos and should have sent the chips home with them. Going to leave early and have a real breakfast on the way to get my first of many shots. Will make some more salad later to make up for it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Diet is going to hell as are some other things.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'll stay on track for ya , Bill . I am down about another 5 pounds this week . Good bye 45 pounds !!
 I have never felt better in the past 15-20 years . For the first time in my life of yo yoing up and down in my weight I can feel a difference this time . I will never go back up again . 

    I honestly think my life depends on it . Sleeping through the night and waking up rested is a blessing .


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Diet is going to hell as are some other things.


Concentrate on YOUR health and not _the other things_.


----------



## BigAl RIP

WTH!!! I stick to my new eating habits perfectly and I GAINED 2.2 pounds in one day !!!!!! I had been losing 1/2 to 3/4 pound every day or so . 

 I think I need to start eating more . I seem to do better on more calorie intake . That just seems crazy to me .
 So to make me feel better I am having a beer . Not just any beer . A Samuel Smiths "Oatmeal Stout" .

I think i'll go knock off a Pizza delivery guy .


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't feel bad Al. I bounced 5 lbs. twice in 4 days. Not going to worry about it right now. Sleep is a bigger priority as well as walking more. Not going to worry about much of anything anymore.


----------



## muleman RIP

Good day for a walk later. Down 2 lbs. this morning but still up from where I was. Maybe I should just look at food and not eat it. Kind of like a mental fast for a few days. I think some of my gain is from eating things that we bought last week when down at our old neighborhood. Real food but most likely not good for you. Good for the mind though.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wow! Guess I might be going back to the doc as my legs are swelling big time and of course the weight is shooting up badly. She checked them on Tuesday and thought the right one was swollen worse than the left. Just the opposite of normal. Now this morning the right one is swelled so tight it looks ready to explode and weight is up to 219. Did not eat much at all yesterday and only drank OJ and water. The only thing changed is skipping my daily laying with the legs up. I almost always fall asleep for an hour or so. Since I skipped that have not taken any sleep pills for 4 days now. This SUCKS!


----------



## Doc

Damn.  Good luck with that Muley.  It does sound worrisome. Get to the doc soon!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I see nobody else is following up on this either. I stayed at 215+- 3 lbs. almost all summer. Then this toe problem started and it makes it real hard to wear my teds stockings. My weight has jumped back up to 220 and just don't want to come down again. Wish my foot did not make it hard to walk far. I have been watching the sodium again but it ain't helping much.


----------



## mak2

Your ankles swollen?


----------



## muleman RIP

Whole left leg swells. The valving got screwed from the Heparin I was allergic to back in 2007. Damn close to having it amputated. Spent weeks on IV lasix and compression wraps to get it back to almost normal. Doc at Cleveland Clinic told me it would be a problem for the rest of my life. He was right.


----------



## squerly

Well, my name isn't on this thread but I guess it's time for me to jump into the group. I'm starting at 250 lbs. Ready, set, go... !!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Glad you jumped in. Dropped back one lb. from yesterday even after eating bad things for lunch. Restraint is tough when it smells so good.


----------



## Garmins_Dad

Well i am attempting to get down to 260...  from 320... Here is a before pic.. No after pic... YET...  Good luck to all of you that are trying...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Garmins_Dad said:


> Well i am attempting to get down to 260...  from 320... Here is a before pic.. No after pic... YET...  Good luck to all of you that are trying...



How tall are you?  You don't look that fat.  Your dog looks like it is really sorry for whatever it did and really doesn't want the chainsaw treatment!


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn! That is one of those old mankiller saws. My father in law had one from back in the 60's. Thing had to weigh 20lbs. He offered it to me when he gave up wood burning but I turned it down. It had a 42 or 48 in. bar and I used it a few times on real big trees. You could not help but have a back ache after cutting with it.


----------



## mak2

Dog just knows his human is not suppose to play with the chainsaw in the house, again.  Gonna be trouble when mom human gets here.


----------



## Garmins_Dad

PBinWA said:


> How tall are you?  You don't look that fat.  Your dog looks like it is really sorry for whatever it did and really doesn't want the chainsaw treatment!



I'm 6 foot 5 58" chest and 38 inch waist. 36 inch thighs...  That dog has health issues.. But he is happy go lucky and runs around as much as i can.. He has bad hips, shoulders, nose and has a very delicate digestive track.. But we love him..



muleman said:


> Damn! That is one of those old mankiller saws. My father in law had one from back in the 60's. Thing had to weigh 20lbs. He offered it to me when he gave up wood burning but I turned it down. It had a 42 or 48 in. bar and I used it a few times on real big trees. You could not help but have a back ache after cutting with it.



i read somewhere this bugger is 32 lbs...  It runs well.. i would hate to use it though.. I have newer lighter faster saws..



mak2 said:


> Dog just knows his human is not suppose to play with the chainsaw in the house, again.  Gonna be trouble when mom human gets here.


Human mom took the picture..  Little did she know it would stick up the whole house for three days..


----------



## pirate_girl

I was figuring you were in the 6ft 5 or so range, GD.. by looking how tall you are in front of the door.
I wouldn't say you're fat either.
You're simply a husky young fella!
Just like my son Jeff lol


----------

